# Home-Made Humidor



## DPaulhesk

I'm proud of this baby. Red Oak outer and Spanish Cedar lining. Holds about 75 sticks and weighs a ton so there's no chance of someone knocking it off the table. Keeps everything nice and fresh and it was fun to build (from my own plans).


----------



## anjoga

Looks great!


----------



## KINGLISH

Nice job!!


----------



## muhren

Cool looking Humi...simple and elegant.


----------



## Dave.73

Well done Dan. Looks great.


----------



## tpharkman

I really like the red oak and I applaud your skills:banana:


----------



## kutzy33

Very nice...Bravo!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

Nice job!! Is that weather stripping? Good idea.


----------



## Magnate

Way to go man!! That's awesome. Really, I don't think there will ever be a more valuable humidor for you in your whole life. Enjoy your treasure box - double entendre.


----------



## RealtorFrank

Nice job!


----------



## jolyrogger

really nice job..


----------



## kRaZe15

nice humi.great work buddy...


----------



## bloominonion

nice work!


----------



## cubicdissection

:rockon: awesome


----------



## aea6574

Very nice, I wish I could build something.


----------



## bbrodnax

I thought about doing this, then I remembered (with help from my wife) that I have absolutely no skills when it comes to woodworking. Props to you though, it looks killer.


----------



## billbo777

Nice job. Good looking humi.


----------



## DPaulhesk

Thanks, guys. I appreciate all the comments.


----------



## Esoteric

That is a great looking humi. I am DEFINITELY going to build something nice sooner than later. If you don't mind sharing the plans, let me know


----------



## DPaulhesk

Esoteric: I have the plans, but they're locked in an old version of PowerPoint that I can't open at the moment. If I can get them open in the office, I'll post them here and send you a note. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## z0diac

Great stuff! Now that you've made one, numbers 2, 3, 4, etc. will be a breeze. Start knocking 'em off and sell 'em for 50 bucks online! Make some new designs and bam, you've got your own eBay humidor business!


----------



## jakecartier3

That's awesome!
A humidor you make yourself will always be extra special and that one is very nice, you should be proud.


----------



## DPaulhesk

Thanks, everyone. I finally unlocked the copy of my plans. I'll happily send them to anyone who's interested.


----------



## DPaulhesk

Plans


----------



## DPaulhesk

Plans.


----------



## socapots

That looks real good man.
nice work.


----------



## Cigary

Very nice looking humidor. A mans got to know his limitations and aside from even trying to build that I could barely draw the plans that go into making one of those. Sadly I must appreciate things that others build...somebody has to be part of the audience and clap.


----------



## eyesack

Freaking awesome bro! All these home-builds are getting my circ saw trigger finger itchy... :cheers: Great lookin box man!


----------



## bhuang61

Nice woodworking man! I have dabbled a bit in working with wood and had to basically quit due to lack of shop space. I thought of building a humidor, but never got motivated enough to try. Biggest problem for me would be milling the stock to get started.

Well done!


----------



## CopGTP

Wow that is impressive!


----------



## emxracer

Not Bad


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Simple functional good looking i think you covered all bases.:smoke2:


----------



## gibson_es

didnt reallyread all the posts, just saying i love the humi, good work. i hope to one day have the tools, time, and talent to do something like that.


----------



## Khanman

Impressive!


----------



## Padurosa

I wish I had a tablesaw to make my own...

Someone how to make a tablesaw with a circular saw?? ^^


----------



## bhuang61

Padurosa said:


> I wish I had a tablesaw to make my own...
> 
> Someone how to make a tablesaw with a circular saw?? ^^


This is really the hard way, but you can use a long straight edge and clamps. Run the saw along the straight edge and you've got a poor substitute for a table saw. I know because I've built bookshelves like this. They came out ok but what a beating. If you have a router, you can make a rough cut with the circular saw and clean up the edge with a straight router bit. Bingo, another poor substitute. But, this *can* work if you're patient enough. My best advice is figure out how to get access to a table saw. It will make the project a lot better in the end and a lot more fun while you're building it.


----------



## rk_classic

real nice


----------



## Padurosa

bhuang61 said:


> This is really the hard way, but you can use a long straight edge and clamps. Run the saw along the straight edge and you've got a poor substitute for a table saw. I know because I've built bookshelves like this. They came out ok but what a beating. If you have a router, you can make a rough cut with the circular saw and clean up the edge with a straight router bit. Bingo, another poor substitute. But, this *can* work if you're patient enough. My best advice is figure out how to get access to a table saw. It will make the project a lot better in the end and a lot more fun while you're building it.


Actually that's exactly what I'm trying to do. Get access to a workshop where I can use the tools and play around a little with the woods...

We'll see

Plan B is acquiring a wine cooler.


----------



## cubanrob19

very nice brother! one day, I will build me one of my own!


----------



## rus_bro

im going to attempt one w/ a skill saw and dremel.... we will see what happens

rb


----------



## cubanrob19

rus_bro said:


> im going to attempt one w/ a skill saw and dremel.... we will see what happens
> 
> rb


:shocked: ... Good luck ... let us know how it turns out!


----------

